# Meklē produktu? >  Auto pārveidotājs?

## rxl

Sveiki, es vēlos savā auto pieslēgt ierīci, kurai nepieciešams DC 5V 2.5A.
Vēlētos uzzināt, kas man būtu jāpieslēdz starp automašīnas 12V un šo ierīci.
Cik skatījos, tad piem. auto telefona lādētājiem, kuri ir 5V, ir tikai 1A strāva.

Paldies.

----------


## defs

Jēmeklē mikrene KPEH5 vai LM7805,bet viņas laikam bija uz 1,5A.Es liktu papildus tranzistora emitera atkārtotāju.Ko ta Tomtom barosi?Manam ir 5V2A.

----------


## rxl

Jā, šīs ir 1A tikai. Nu man ir vajadzība pieslēgt WiFi rūteri mašinā. It kā jau varētu paņemt auto DC->AC pārveidotāju un izmantot rūtera 220V barotāju, bet kā man teica "tas nebūtu tas smukākais variants".

Kā ir piemēra ar šādu variantu? Vai 4.5V2A derētu 5V2.5A vietā?

----------


## defs

vajadzētu izmēģināt,bet tad laikam jāperk.Es mēģinatu to savu variantu-lēti un vienkārši.Vēl jautājums,vai točno tas verķis 2,5A tērē?Manam hp focikam rakstīts virsū 3,3V 2,5A,bet mierīgi lādeju to un fotografēju ar 1A barokli.Tākā vajadzētu nomerīt strāvu kaut kādā veidā,cik ir reals patēriņš.Varbut beigās ar mobilā lādētāju pietiek.

----------


## defs

http://www.stopshop.lv/product/lv/b5d4c ... 98022c2d85
te ir tomtom baroklis,bet tas ir 2A.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Jēmeklē mikrene KPEH5 vai LM7805


 7V*2.5A=>18W laist gaisā siltumā nav diezko prātīgi. Arī pēc gabarītiem iznāk paliels. Impulsnieciņš jātaisa.

----------


## defs

> Jēmeklē mikrene KPEH5 vai LM7805
> 			
> 		
> 
>  7V*2.5A=>18W laist gaisā siltumā nav diezko prātīgi. Arī pēc gabarītiem iznāk paliels. Impulsnieciņš jātaisa.


 Viņs jau auto salonu sildīs,ziema tak nak virsum   ::  
Var likt pirms mikrenes un  traņa,ja tādu taisa,balasta pretestību-nevajadzēs tik liels radiators.

----------


## Slowmo

Pats savām līdzīgām vajadzībām izgatavoju 3A barošanas bloku uz LM2576.
Redz, kas gala rezultātā sanāca.


PCB oriģināli ir domāts AC spriegumam ieejā un mikrenei ar regulējamu izejas spriegumu, bet nav problēmas iebarot pa tiešo DC. Vēl tik radiators kaut kāds jāpieliek, jo pie 3A strāvas mikrene jau stipri karst.

----------


## defs

> Pats savām līdzīgām vajadzībām izgatavoju 3A barošanas bloku uz LM2576.
> Redz, kas gala rezultātā sanāca.
> 
> 
> PCB oriģināli ir domāts AC spriegumam ieejā un mikrenei ar regulējamu izejas spriegumu, bet nav problēmas iebarot pa tiešo DC. Vēl tik radiators kaut kāds jāpieliek, jo pie 3A strāvas mikrene jau stipri karst.


 Tur jau smukam radiatoram pietiek vietas.

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, vietas pietiek, tik es gribu saīsināt to PCB, lai kompaktākā korpusiņā varētu ievietot. Ir doma pielodēt metāla plāksnīti, kas izlocīta apkārt komponentēm (pa perimetru).

----------


## guguce

Ar šito jāpietiek 
http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/CARS2000/sw...2v-12-24vdc-in

----------

